# Multiple Chihuahua Household Question?



## cinderelochka (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all! 

So, currently my partner and I have 3 pups in our house. Sophie, 4 year Alpha chihuahua, Inga 1 year playful Chihuahua, and Bonny a 5 month old Shih Tzu. The house is smooth and playful and fun. 
However, we came across a rescue situation and are thinking of adding a 4th chihuahua to the household (she's about 1 year). 
Making it definitely a multiple chihuahua household, plus a submissive playful shihtzu who loves everyone! 

Questions/advice from other multiple chihuahua parent households? How many do you have? Is it a massive difference? Does it balance everything out? I'm wondering if this may actually balance and help out my household. 

Tips and advice and stories are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I have multiple chihuahuas...3, and my yorkie/Maltese, totaling 4 all together. They are all well balanced and get along great. Its fun to watch all of their personalities together 
There is not a big difference between 3 dogs and 4 :-D The only tough thing I find is getting them out for walks its a huge job with so many. Thankfully some of mine are not big on walks. Willy and Cujo are not big walkers. Cujo's fav thing is just to boot around the backyard like a CRAZY nut! lol Willy of course only has 3 legs so he is content to boot around the livingroom and up and down the stairs. Luna is my biggest walker, she enjoys it most. I couldn't imagine having to walk 4 all the time :-$
They each have their own bond with each other and their own pecking order lol Luna pretty much thinks she's in charge but Rosa who we had first, herds Luna around which is so funny lol My morning routine includes letting the puppers out for a pee first thing then feeding them when they come back in, which I put Luna and Cujo back in their crates to eat (which is ffor a few reasons....one, to make sure Willy actually GETS his food lol and 2 because Luna has issues pooping in the house if she is left out after she eats) So they go back into the crates and Rosa knows this so as soon as they get inside Rosa herds Luna back towards her crate if she takes a single step in the wrong direction. 
Then the routine goes to getting my human babys up, fed , lunches made and off to school and then another trip out side for the puppers to pee/poop.


----------



## cinderelochka (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you SO MUCH for the routine advice! That is really exciting to hear! It sounds like your house is full of love!!! I'm blessed to have the backyard myself, as only my alpha Sophie is big on walks, the other Chi and my Shi tzu-not so much!! So I suppose as long as I always live with some sort of outdoor space it should work out? And be easier? 

Again, thanks again for sharing your story.. If you have any other tips, advice on managing a large house Id love to hear more!!
xx



Tracilea said:


> I have multiple chihuahuas...3, and my yorkie/Maltese, totaling 4 all together. They are all well balanced and get along great. Its fun to watch all of their personalities together
> There is not a big difference between 3 dogs and 4 :-D The only tough thing I find is getting them out for walks its a huge job with so many. Thankfully some of mine are not big on walks. Willy and Cujo are not big walkers. Cujo's fav thing is just to boot around the backyard like a CRAZY nut! lol Willy of course only has 3 legs so he is content to boot around the livingroom and up and down the stairs. Luna is my biggest walker, she enjoys it most. I couldn't imagine having to walk 4 all the time :-$
> They each have their own bond with each other and their own pecking order lol Luna pretty much thinks she's in charge but Rosa who we had first, herds Luna around which is so funny lol My morning routine includes letting the puppers out for a pee first thing then feeding them when they come back in, which I put Luna and Cujo back in their crates to eat (which is ffor a few reasons....one, to make sure Willy actually GETS his food lol and 2 because Luna has issues pooping in the house if she is left out after she eats) So they go back into the crates and Rosa knows this so as soon as they get inside Rosa herds Luna back towards her crate if she takes a single step in the wrong direction.
> Then the routine goes to getting my human babys up, fed , lunches made and off to school and then another trip out side for the puppers to pee/poop.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We have 4 dogs in our house. My roommate has a sheltie, I have 3 chi's. Two longhairs and one shorthair. They all get along. The almost 9 yr old is the sheltie. She is the boss, she thinks. The black and tan longhair is 6+ yrs old. My 4 yr old is the shorthair. The baby is the last longhair and is 90% white. 

My 'routine' is am: get up, clean up pens, feed dogs. Walk the sheltie. (the chi's are almost 100% inside dogs. I am 74 and arthritic.) After breakfast - human and dogs, there is playtime. the puppy wrasling with the 4 year old mostly. I take a nap for an hour or two, then lunch time. More play time. quiet time until dinner. The puppy is fed about 6 pm. Watch TV, read until 9 pm which is bedtime for animals. The sheltie, and the 6 year old have 'free range' of the house, the other two are in playpens with a kong and some bedtime chewies. They are VERY good about this, and actually will remind me if I'm late!


----------



## cinderelochka (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Susan! 

Thank you so much. This is all so reassuring. Oh, and your life sounds just blissful! Lucky you! I have faith again, and am almost 100% on the 3rd Chi, 4th pup.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I just have the two, but if we do add another it will have to be another Chihuahua, for some reason my two only seem to prefer the companionship of other Chihuahau's when on their own turf, out and about at the park and what not is a different story.

I personally like even numbers, so if you already have 3 I say go for 4! I doubt you'll notice much of an increase in your overall workload.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't have multiple dogs but have had as many as 4 at a time in the past with foster dogs and visiting dogs.

At one point we had two large heeler mixes in the house, one mine and one a visiting dog, and two 8 week old german shepherd pups whom I fostered. I had to socialize and train them to be good puppies so that they would have a good start.

The thing that helped the most was to have a routine. The pups went out at certain times and the big dogs were walked. They played with the pups under supervision. I didn't get much rest (two puppies and two adult dogs..yikes!) but they did okay.

You could try fostering your potential adoptee and see how it works out, maybe?


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

I have four fur babies, 12 year old yorkie, (2) little over a year and half long hair chis, and 1 short hair female we just adopted that is about 10 months old. We weren't looking to adopt when we found her, but couldn't help myself. I agree with some as the other posters before me, not much difference from 3 to 4. Walks are hard for me as well, but mostly because I have two that absolutely hate a harness or a collar (still working on this). But we do have a backyard for them to run unleashed in. Mine are all males except the 1 female we adopted. They all have such different personalities, I think they compliment each other well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

1 have 2 basset hounds, 2 chis and 2 cats. Everyone gets along great! No issues even with all the different personalities.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

we have 14, 6 boys only 1 neutered and 8 girls. the youngest is only 12 weeks and the eldest is 7 [the neutered boy] and top dog.
all ours get along fine we have the odd arguement but we come down hard on anyone who is caught bullying or causing a row as it cannot be tollerated. 
It is a full time job with our lot


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've got 8 dogs and 3 puppies right now. Wouldn't have it any other way; the pack is wonderfully balanced as a group and they do everything together from feeding time to romping around the yard outside multiple times a day. I love watching the relationships they make with one another and their true personalities are reflected as well. It does take a lot of responsibility but it is worth the hard work to maintain a calm balance. We had a New Year's Party and one of the guests made a point to comment how well behaved the dogs were; I was blushing. As long as you're able to provide them with equal attention and exercise, I say go for it! =)


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol Its kinda nice to read all the posts with multiple dog and chi owners lol makes me feel not so nuts for having 4 dogs. Alot off people are like OMG 4 dogs! Are you nuts lol

Anyway, also after reading all the other posts I remembered I forgot to mention a thing or two. With multiple dogs, I find routine is SUPER important. That way everyone knows what to expect and what is expected of them (I also have 5 childrn and the same goes for them lol routine is SO SO important).
Also, some of your routine will depend on the dogs persoanalities. Rosa (5 year old yorkie/maltese) and Willy (almost 4 year old chi) are left free range of the house all day long but are crated at night. Luna (3 year old chi) and Cujo (2 year old chi) are crated a few times a day because they get crazy at certain times and they just need a break. Examples are busy times in the household like morning breakfast and getting ready for school. Both stay locked up after their breakfast til the kids are off to school. Then they are out til after school which is another busy time around here with 5 kids (busy times make them go into hyper mode lol) and I usually leave them locked up til after dinner (another busy time). Then they are let out again and are out til I go to bed then are crated again. 
This has pretty much always been the case so I am not totally sure what it would be lik eto have 4 dogs out ALL day long lol. Rosa and Willy are just so calm no matter what is going on around in the house and they know when to stay out from under foot and if they forget, a simple point towards the door and an "out" command has them leaving the room if I feel its necessary for them to do so lol Luna and Cujo are more persistant. "Out" will see them leaving the room but sometimes its not long before they return and have to be told "out" again.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 4 dogs (2 Chis and 2 Chiweenies) and its true what everyone says...you really dont notice!!
Ive found that you do have to supervise more though, the more dogs you have. Mine do sometimes have little spats over chews or toys so when Im out they are shut in the kitchen with just there beds, water and nothing to fight about! I also supervise them at feeding times to prevent arguements.
It does help if you get the right personalities together as well. My lot are all quite mellow and like gentle play so they get on pretty well. Alfie my Chiweenie is only 15 weeks so he is still seperated from the others at bedtime as he is finding his place in the pack. But I love multiple dog snuggles and also walking them all together. Its great now Alfie can walk too as I can just let them all off lead in the fields and go for a mini pack walk!!LOL


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL....we have six. They get along fine..the occasional grumble our littlest can be a bully(go figure) We nip it in the bud and she bats her eyes at us...LOL which doesn't work, she still gets fussed at...LOL.


----------



## cinderelochka (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Thank you everyone! I feel so much better after reading all of these posts! I don't feel like the crazy 27 year old who wants to bring a 4th pup, and 3rd chi in because I'm a softie! 
The 3 now, is a great vibe. No drama, I have an alpha and the other two play. I suppose I could try fostering the 4th, and see howshe fits into the pack?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

It may surprise you what happens with a 4th! When I introduced my third she was bullied by my boy for almost a year and is a very timid mummies girl who finds it hard to play with the older 2.
I thought she would be a jealous nightmare with my chiweenie pup but she took to him instantly. Now they have a great bond and the dogs tend to pair up and play (I think the older 2 are secretly relieved that Heidi plays with Alfie so much so they dont have to!LOL).


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I only have one, I need more ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderelochka (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! What an excellent point!! Wow! My older girl, she just sits back annoyed at the two younger ones always play, though she jumps in to play occasionally! So hopefully bringing another spayed older female will even it out. I'm really relieved to see all this positive feedback! 



catz4m8z said:


> It may surprise you what happens with a 4th! When I introduced my third she was bullied by my boy for almost a year and is a very timid mummies girl who finds it hard to play with the older 2.
> I thought she would be a jealous nightmare with my chiweenie pup but she took to him instantly. Now they have a great bond and the dogs tend to pair up and play (I think the older 2 are secretly relieved that Heidi plays with Alfie so much so they dont have to!LOL).


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

I have 4 chi's mischa 4yrs, bazza 6 yrs and two disable twins mira and kelvin who have wheelchair I see it this way if you can deal with one chi you can deal with 3 or 4 or more just takes longer,.i rescued mira and kelvin in june they were scheduled to be euthinised as previous owner passed away very ill and lots of bladder infections from dragging little bodies along the ground and I also work with swans and their baby cygnets and rescue and rehome other chi's and surprise surprise my boyfriend was not watching mischa and bazza and bam she is now 6 weeks pregers.I find taking in mira and kelvin really helped bazza he was badly treated before I rescued himand now he plays he loves walks and it has helped him deal with his problems he is a totally different chi, even the vet says he has life in his eyes since we rescued him .


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have only one chi, one golden, and one cat. I would love another chi but I have 2 concerns. One is that Angel's "nastiness" might rub off on another one (oh, the things he oes our golden!) and the other one is expense. I don't expect anything to happen to any of them, but I don't know that I could afford it financially if it did! And then there's the cat - she hides because she is afraid of Angel and if she gets too stressed she loses fur on her ears! 

Who knows what the future will bring! Maybe someday I will "stumble" on one!


----------



## Chi momma of 5 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 5 and they all get along just fine now. I had a bit of alpha issues when my new one came in but they worked it out and now do fine now. So the only thing may be a bit of alpha issues if the new dog wants to try, but they will work it out and everyone will be in their places in a short time.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I have two chihuahuas, a chi/yorkie mix, a pomeranian, and the "big dog" a Lab/beagle mix. All of the tiny dogs are female. Lacey is 2 years old and likes to think, she is alpha but for the most part is pretty laid back and relaxed. Though occasionally she feels the need to play the fun police if the others are playing too rough. Osha is 4 years old and is a puppymill rescue. She is very very timid. I have noticed though that she can be exposed to more with her "pack" and she handles it much better than when she is alone. All of my dogs help her on some level. Lacey has taught her how to be brave and confident, Faye has taught her how to play and function like a dog really should. I truly believe if Osha was a only dog in the house she would still be that extra fragile shell of a dog. Faye is a 1 year old Chi/yorkie and is everything you would expect that mix to be. Tenacious, hard headed, energetic, little ball of love and life. She was the 5th and final addition to my family and she brought a breath of life with her. Lacey, Osha, and Honey (4 lb Pom) all lived walks and exercise but none had much interest in playing. But Faye came in and pushed and pushed each of them until they each would wrestle and play with her. She brought fun, young, friendly energy into our home and changed everything for the better. Believe it or not we have been lucky enough *knock on wood* to have no fights or issues of that nature. Occasionally Lacey and Faye will get growly with each other, but that is only if Faye is pestering asleeping Lacey. Or they both get possessive over an item. But it never escalates and it is every once in a blue moon. Yes I live in a small home and it can be overwhelming at times. But in my case the good far out weighs the bad


----------

